# Help me take a decision.



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jan 23, 2014)

Guys i'm currently studying in class 11 cbse(yes India). I scored a 10/10 in my tenth. I just love computers and mobiles, i'm doing really good in my computer ( i've taken physics,chemistry,math and computer as my subjects english compulsory) science subject i at least score 90%. I'm currently preparing for IITJEE. But i'm really worried as currently i don't have any backup options( having them is really good). Guys i know that IIT's are premier institutes in India but they stand nowhere in the top 100 ranks in the world ranks. 

I am currently planning to take something related to computers for my career, maybe even white hacking. But to be true have really not pushed myself too far(i.e not put enough effort to improve my computer skills). The problem i face is choosing the stream within computer science. The first day i saw c++ i really was frustrated but after a few days i just started loving programming, i even have created a few blogs for my friends and they are up and running well. I want you guys to help me to choose that field(at least 2 or 3 so that i have some backup options) in computer science which would best suit me. 

I also want to know about the good colleges that offer those courses other than the iit's, maybe even abroad. But here i have one problem my fathers average earnings per annum is 10 lakhs. So a wont be able to pay a very high fee. I'm ready to work part time if i have to.

I also want to know on how to prepare myself for my ug courses.

I also want to know the best set of courses that would help me get a good job(ug + pg + some other masters if i should).


----------



## sksundram (Jan 24, 2014)

First there is a fine line b/w being a hobbyist and passionate. If you are really inclined towards making a career in the field of computers, crack IIT-JEE or BITSAT. Don't worry about the rankings.
Note that Pilani offers you an unmatched feature that no other college in India including the IITs has which is "no compulsory attendance". Use the web, you can learn about it more. 
If you want to go for US universities for your UG check out this link :
*mitadmissions.org/apply/international/howto


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jan 24, 2014)

sksundram said:


> First there is a fine line b/w being a hobbyist and passionate. If you are really inclined towards making a career in the field of computers, crack IIT-JEE or BITSAT. Don't worry about the rankings.
> Note that Pilani offers you an unmatched feature that no other college in India including the IITs has which is "no compulsory attendance". Use the web, you can learn about it more.
> If you want to go for US universities for your UG check out this link :
> How To Apply To MIT | MIT Admissions



But MIT fee is around 44000 dollars which is around 25 lakh rupees i think i cant afford it!


----------



## sksundram (Jan 24, 2014)

Have you checked the link that I provided above? I quote 





> We limit the number of international students we can accept because of our generous financial aid. MIT is one of the few schools in the world that offers need-blind admissions and meets their full financial need. "Need-blind" means we will consider your application equally, no matter how rich or poor you are or how much you could pay to attend. "* Meeting your full financial need*" means MIT will give you enough financial aid so that you can afford to attend, no matter how much or how little your family can pay.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 24, 2014)

correct me if i am wrong but isn't it true that getting these scholarships in ivy league universities like MIT requires a throughout stellar academic record+good athletic/sport activities+lots of extra-curricular activities+some NGO type work+recommendations from teachers+......(in my opinion getting a decent rank in JEE Main is easier than honestly meeting these standards).


----------



## sksundram (Jan 24, 2014)

^yeah right. I am just giving the op options to choose from. If he can satisfy all those criteria mentioned in your post then it's better to eye for these univs.


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Feb 1, 2014)

I think maybe i'll stick with the Indian ones for PG.


----------



## sksundram (Feb 1, 2014)

I would say get a B.Tech degree from any one of the top IITs and break into US univ. for higher degrees later.


----------



## ash63425 (Feb 4, 2014)

I would recommend you to consider Germany if you are actually thinking of good and affordable foreign education. If this comes under your interest you can think of animation or graphic designing as a full concentrated career plan.


----------



## G.Ashwinkumar (Feb 5, 2014)

Bro but i recently visited the edwise education fair where i met a representative from Germany. what she told was that most of the time the courses for UG are offered in German + English. So taking a UG course in Germany is quite diffcult and also i want like to go in the security side.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 6, 2014)

It's good that you have an inclination towards programming. However don't spend much time on it now as it won't help you get admission in any of the top colleges in India, irrespective of how many medals you win in Computer Science. (This is not a rant, but the reality)
Study Physics, Math and *Chemistry* _really well_. These subjects determine your eligibility for Computer Science Engineering in premier colleges in India.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 6, 2014)

The Conqueror said:


> It's good that you have an inclination towards programming. However don't spend much time on it now as it won't help you get admission in any of the top colleges in India, irrespective of how many medals you win in Computer Science. (This is not a rant, but the reality)
> Study Physics, Math and *Chemistry* _really well_. These subjects determine your eligibility for Computer Science Engineering in premier colleges in India.


The truth has been spoken.. thats why indian top colleges dont come in the top list of the world irrespective of high talented students.


----------

